# Can hamsters cry?



## CharleyRogan

Last night for about 5 or 10 minutes, my new hammy Benny sounded like he was crying and wouldn't come out of his nest. We've checked for cuts and injuries but there doesn't seem to be any. He seems fine now and is eating, drinking and playing. We could hear it over the tele! Any idea?

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia

They can't produce tears like people do, but hamsters can cry (just like dogs whine/'cry') when in pain or depressed or what not. You have to remember that majority of sounds hamsters make are at a sound frequency that we humans cant hear


----------



## CharleyRogan

Why would he be depressed? He is a WW dwarf but on his own mainly since i have girlies and they hate him!

Is there anything I could do for him? As I said he wouldn't even come out to be handled out of his cage but seems as happy as anything now! He is getting his cage cleaned soon!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia

I should have put, thats a quote i took from a hamster website.
I doubt he's depressed or you would be picking up signs  Maybe it's his way of asking for treats


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

aww thats so sad if hamsters cry!!!


----------



## happysaz133

Some hamsters snore while they sleep. It sounds like rumbling squeaking. It's hard to explain, but I had one that snored most days. William made the same noises the first day we got him and my sister was convinced he was upset! Misty seems to make a lot of squeaky noises when she's trying to get her bed just right to go to sleep.


----------



## Cherry24

One of my rats cries when his cage mate bullies him and he is scared.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Don't think it was him sleeping, because when he started we disturbed his bedding incase he was hurt, but he just kept pulling it back into his house so we couldn't get to him. Normally if he wants us he will come and stand at the door until we give him attention, but last night he was completely antisocial!

I know for sure, (well unless I have an invisable hamster) that he isn't fighting and isn't scared of the other hamsters which are underneath his cage.

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku

my hamster screamed at me out of fear the first time i picked her up because she was frightened. I was so shocked I ended up putting her back in her cage and leaving her for a bit since I figured she was upset with me. I've heard Hiro snore but nothing from the others.


----------



## CharleyRogan

He has turned into a recluse! Won't come out of his house. He hissed when I opened the cage and all in all, I think he's in a bit of a bad mood tonight!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

Have you changed anything in his cage?? Maybe you took away his favourite toy?? lol

I wouldn't worry...when Max does all this squealing and stuff I just tell him to ssshhh and pick him up anyway! :cornut: They are sooooo funny!


----------



## CharleyRogan

He had his cage cleaned today, and now has a new toy, a wooden play ground thing that was in Ella's cage but I disinfected it before I put it in his cage. I haven't seen him out at all, normally I can't get him out of the wheel!

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku

try taking the toy out and see how he acts.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

im saying this is normal with russians , one day they will be playing on wheel CONSTANTLY, the next its a sleepy day.

Mushroom screamed at me for no apparent reason! well i moved her cage.

Mabey he just has the sniffels! lol 

I woulnt worry to much , mabey coax him out with a treat?
Xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Treats don't really work with any of my hammys! He was fine before when I was cleaning his cage and now he doesn't want to know! I'm gonna leave him till the morning and see if he is in a better mood then!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxybuku

Hello everyone... 

Today was the first time i heard my baby Syrian hammy whine  . Shes only 6 months old. I was in bit of a shock when i heard her whine like that even thou it was only for a second. i just picked her up and held her close to me. She slept in my hand after sometime. I kept her back in her cage and she slept like a baby. 

I dunno exactly why she whined. But i hope i will never have to experience that again cuz its very painful.


----------

